# LogMeIn won't remove from Menu Bar!!



## Muniyaz (Jul 11, 2011)

I have uninstalled every aspect that I could find...any ideas?? I can't click on it or I get frozen, also the spinning beach ball of death shows when I hover my mouse on it. Here is a screen shot


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 11, 2011)

Hold down the command key, and click-drag the icon out of the menubar.


----------



## Muniyaz (Jul 11, 2011)

I can not click it because the spinning ball is on it when i put my mouse on top of it


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 12, 2011)

That means is has a stuck running process. To stop this open /Applications/Utilities/Activity Monitor and use this to find that stuck process. Then you will be able to delete the Application.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 12, 2011)

Activity Monitor (or top in Terminal) will show any possible stuck processes.
Also if there are _any_ processes that are without doubt from LogMeIn, quit those processes, then removing it from the menu bar should work. The app most likely has some background processes running on your system.


----------



## omi (Oct 22, 2014)

If you didn't uninstall it through the app it's stays on your system. I made this same mistake and it took a while to figure out how to clear it out.  Unlike other mac apps if you delete it from applications all that does is remove the ability to uninstall it!  Here's a step by step guide on what you have to do to uninstall LogMeIn if you don't have the application file anymore: 

http://techenvy.com/hack/how-to-get-rid-of-logmein-on-your-mac-if-youve-deleted-the-app


----------



## SGilbert (Oct 22, 2014)

Welcome to the forums, omi. You do realize, though, that this thread dates back to July, 2011.

Don't let that stop you from posting help &/or asking for help.


----------

